

Registration for Windows 8 Upgrade Starts - vineetdhanawat
https://windowsupgradeoffer.com/

======
kmfrk
"windowsupgradeoffer.com" frankly sounds like a scamming site. I imagine it
isn't, but it's such a MS-ism to not host it on a Microsoft subdomain.

